# Mini plastic faded arches



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Happy NY all. 

Any suggestions about how to correct and restore black faded plastic wheel arches on a 2009 Mini Cooper. Cleaned and scrubbed with Surfex and applied Megs dressing but doesn’t seem to last. 

Any long lasting solutions ?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

For Mini trims I recommend Solution Finish, 2 coats will last 12 months :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

GTechniq C4


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I also use Solution Finish. Works a treat, and a little goes a long way:thumb:


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Might try the solution finish. Can this be protected with normal wax/sealant protection ?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

When I had a mini AutoSmart high style did the job with ease..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I tried loads on daughters mini and I was not till we did 2 coats as mentioned of solution finish and 3 coats on worst bits did it finally cover well.
If I did it again I would either take more time to get nice even later or quick masking tape job on paint to allow to get the edges at too far better


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/collections/nanolex/products/nanolex-trim-rejuvenator

This I can recommend :thumb:


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Heat gun then seal with your chosen LSP


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart Trim Ultra cheap and lasts over 6 months


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have the the to deep clean and pre the plastic then I'd use Gtechniq C4.
It's what I used on our 2006 Mini and the plastics still look fresh.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392491&highlight=Mini+cooper+Gtechniq

If not then Solution Finish is amazing.
Used it on our Kia Sportage.
Needed a too up only after about 6 years so is pretty durable


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I just been using Polytrol for the first time on a plastic Mud Hugger mudguard on my mountain bike and have been impressed so far. I had stuck some neoprene on to the mudguard which is black plastic to protect the paint on the fork but had stuck it in the wrong position so I removed it, scraped the glue off and then used wire wool and plastic polish to try to mask the mess; not bad but the gloss had gone. A bit daft really as it will be covered in mud but that is not where we detailers are at. I tried Chemical Guys VRP but it didn't help. So I bought a sample pot of Polytrol from Owatrol for £5 including delivery. It came the next day.
A couple of coats later and I am very pleased with the results. It has loads of other uses.
https://www.owatroldirect.co.uk/product/polytrol/


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Leel said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Might try the solution finish. Can this be protected with normal wax/sealant protection ?


You can cover with a trim dressing such as AG bumper &trim dressing. Can't see any issue with wax/sealant on top, as solution finish soaks into the pores as such, as it's a semi permanent trim restorers, not a dressing which sits on top of the plastic


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Masking tape and lots of newspapers. Mask all around the arches, taking into account overspray. Give the plastic a very light rub with some scotchbrite, then panel wipe. Get yourself some U-Pol Plast X plastic paint aerosol. It comes in black, and light, medium and dark grey. Mist a couple of coats on, leaving time to dry in between. Put another coat or two on, depending on how it's lying. Let it dry. You will never need to repaint or plastic treat them again. And they won't look like they have been painted, they will look completely original. The Plast X is the best on the market, I have repaired and repainted hundreds of plastic panels, and the paint blends perfectly with the existing, depending on its condition.This is a professional product, so won't be available at the likes of Halfords. Best bet is your local bodyshop supplies. The aerosol isn't cheap, but the best products generally aren't.


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Headphones. Thanks for the advise, the mini looks really smart and great results 👍


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Headphones. Just reading your post from 4 years ago and the results are great. You say you prepped it with multiply hits of APC, what ratio did you use ? I’m using BH Surfex.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Just buy new ones. £200 for all 4 I think maybe cheaper with Cotswold mini. 

I have always used autoglym or megs tyre gel and comes up great for 8 year old plastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

